# D I Y



## thesheriff (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello

can anyone help? in the shops we have Gaggia machines currently - was wondering is there anywhere that offers comprehensive commercial machine repair training courses. We're up Norf and choice of engineers is a little limited, they tend to cover all of Scotland.

Regards

Dougal


----------



## grahamy84 (Aug 4, 2009)

thesheriff said:


> Hello
> 
> can anyone help? in the shops we have Gaggia machines currently - was wondering is there anywhere that offers comprehensive commercial machine repair training courses. We're up Norf and choice of engineers is a little limited, they tend to cover all of Scotland.
> 
> ...


Where are you based exactly?

http://www.fiorenzato.co.uk


----------

